# tail light opinion ?



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww283/mariocacaj/s6666.jpg

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww283/mariocacaj/s666666666666666666666.jpg


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

looks good. where did you get the euro tub from?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Nice.
I have the same setup waiting to get back from painting.


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

i got everything on ebay


----------

